# Suggestions on Heavy Duty Powerchairs



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any good suggestions or experience regarding Heavy Duty PowerChairs and or Electric Scooter within the (500-600lbs ) capacity? 

In addition, any information on places that have showrooms in the NY Metro area? Thanks


----------



## Risible (Jun 28, 2010)

Tony, you've probably already done this and you're probably looking for more recent info, but I've seen threads about scooters here on Dims; can't remember which forum, though - have you searched?


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2010)

Risible said:


> Tony, you've probably already done this and you're probably looking for more recent info, but I've seen threads about scooters here on Dims; can't remember which forum, though - have you searched?



Yep was looking for mre recent info -but; haven't seen any. I've only seen these sites below;but, wanted to get some feedback as to which products Dimmers liked. Just doing research for Debra and would appreciate any feedback (folks can feel free to PM me) 

Electirc Heavy Duty Scooter

1 800 Wheelchair


----------

